# da blazin sand wheel boyz



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

hello and welcome to my project thread

i got back into the hobby about a year and a half ago and elected to collect an ork army which was going reasonably well however i got better at painting in the last 4 months so decided to strip to primer my nearly complete 1500 point warparty and start again and this time log my results
beneath you can see my first attempt at an ork








gringeworthy i know but hopefully u will find that it gets better

So i suppose ill start at the beggining, my tribe is called the blazin sand wheelboyz and is led by non other than Gorgrim Razwazza who was once Wazdakka Gutsmeks favourite Lt, however not being content to be some Meks lacky all his life Gorgrim deserted wazdakka.
Gorgrim shared wazdakkas dream of screaming through the warp and burning the galaxy with fantical zeal, however Gorgrim believed that the hated Eldar held the key to the powers of the warp through the use of their farseers.
To add insult to injury Gorgrim convinced fully half of wazdakkas waaagh to follow him which included a powerfull warp ed, Mortuf Wur. Gorgrim bribed mortuff with promises of infinite power if he could help him to capture and interogate (torture) a powerfull Eldar farseer, he combined this with the promise that the farseers held the key to the warp and that once in his control he could lead his warband atop his prized battle wagon "da grinda" in an age of war that would end the imperium of man and plunge the galaxy into eternal war

Waz dakka and Gorgrim now share a deep set hate for each other and would happily kill each other on sight in a bid to be the first to ride supacharged vehicles through the warp and leave the galaxy burning in thier wake.

well now iv wet your appetite a bit ill put up afew of the "newly painted" wheel boyz.


Da Grinda









da wheel boyz

























da truck boyz









da nobz

















well thanks for looking at my thread please feel free to comment and

may all your enemies be soft and fleshy and all your squigs be fat.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

These conversions are great, I specifically like the Attack Bike-esque wheel boyz. Well done.


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

my latest finished model. 40k ork with savage ork cleaver on a dryed up river bed base. im trying to make it so that mosyt of the army has a small conversion just to personalise my force a bit. now in the process of writing a bit more fluff so keep an eye out for.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Dead Sexy.


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

okay so have now got my first mob of boyz fully repainted and also did a minor conversion on the nob which is one of the models from AOBR.
for the conversion i had a spare old type killa kan with a saw blade lying around so removed that and filed it down, then removed the hand from the nob with a modelling saw and filed down the wrist to a 35 degree angle. The parts where then stuck together and the imperfection at the join fill with the liquid green stuff which worked really well. for the wires coming out the arm i took them off some ork blastas form and old kit, with those it was just a case of cutting them to size, drilling the arm and fixing on.

hope you like C&C welcome 

n.b i do plan on getting my army list up at some stage, and as iv decided to enter this army in TOS in jan i will begin to keep a log of my practice games and list changes.

The full mob









Ready to krump









Converted AOBR Nob with buzz saw


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

really nice stuff mate !


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks much. More soon


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Nicely done!
Keep toying with the idea of doing a small Ork force......... :dunno:


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Great work keep it up


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

The Nob with the ball & chain has got to be my favourite. The whole concept of the model works - the stance, the wide mouthed yell - pure aggression.


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

zxyogi said:


> Nicely done!
> Keep toying with the idea of doing a small Ork force......... :dunno:


i would go for it mate there a really fun to model and paint be cause you can do pretty much everything with them. also there a good laugh on the tabletop. drop me a pm if u need any friendly advice ill be more than happy to let u pick my brain.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

wingazzwarlord said:


> i would go for it mate there a really fun to model and paint be cause you can do pretty much everything with them. also there a good laugh on the tabletop. drop me a pm if u need any friendly advice ill be more than happy to let u pick my brain.


:wink:


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

okay so i was bored the other night and lost my mind and went slightly clipper happy, hence i now have some new WIP vehicles to mput up on the forum

First up, my modded truck i saw the twincab truck on forge world and really liked it, so i decided i wanted one of my own. I wanted it to look ramshackle and menacing hopefully i achieved the look i was going for, but for now im relatively happy with it.

the whole conversionn was completely recycled from stuff i already had and i used very minimal green stuff just to tidy up and hole fill

C&C welcome







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized %1%2 and weights %3.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized %1%2 and weights %3.









Next up is my converted Ork Nob on a trike, he will be the leader of my biker mob so wanted him on a beefy trike bristling with dakka but still wanted to keep the model proportionate to the other bikers, iv still got afew thing left to do to this one before i can start painting but thought id throw it on to get some feedback any way.







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized %1%2 and weights %3.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized %1%2 and weights %3.


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

*twincab done!!!!!*

okay so finally got the ork twincab done and am really happy with the final result, you cant really see it on the photos but i used some advanced weathering techniques which iv never used before on the engine block and exhaust pipe which came out really nice, also had my first attempt at a bit of free hand which are the flames and the glyphs which you can see at on the front and the sides. if any body has any free hand tips or techniques which i could give a go any advice would be much appreciated. any way enough of my mindless rambling take a look at the pics





































in an unrelated topic i also discovered that my wonderfull 2 year old is a budding eavy metaler in the making so just for fun here are of some pics of genius at work and her first attempt at an ork


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

wow she can paint really good! i see a promising start with that guy at the bottom 

My niece would prob just try and eat them but then she isn't quite 1 yet 

I do love your guys, may I ask where you got the chain for the ball and chain from? i want my Orks to look like yours


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

Hellados said:


> wow she can paint really good! i see a promising start with that guy at the bottom
> 
> My niece would prob just try and eat them but then she isn't quite 1 yet
> 
> I do love your guys, may I ask where you got the chain for the ball and chain from? i want my Orks to look like yours


its from the truck wreckin ball kit, iv got 2 trukks and didnt put the wreckin ball on 1 and the spare chain was from that one, but i know they also sell them on the sprue database and model bitz.com


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

next thing is the bike squad which is all converted so ill get some pictures up once iv got them all pinned, also ill be getting a picture of what is repainted in the army so far as always C&C welcom


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

sweet, thanks mate 

ive brought some boyz and im getting the rest over xmas but i guess ill have to wait to get some more bitz


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

Hellados said:


> sweet, thanks mate
> 
> ive brought some boyz and im getting the rest over xmas but i guess ill have to wait to get some more bitz


If your wanting to get some boyz and plenty of bits i would go for the ork battle force. you get three bikes, a trukk, and a sqaud of boyz for £40 i think which means your pretty much getting the boyz for nothing, and you will be left over with plenty of cool bitz aswell


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

The army list im playing with atm doesnt have any trukks but it does have 3 battlewagons also to get enough bikes for what i want it will cost a fortune so im going to stick with the black reach set 

This will also let me number up on my termies for armageddon fights, moer tactical squads and get some forge world arms to make some dakka dreads 

oooh and I love deff koptas 

but thanks for the advice (you know im going to end up with 1-2 ork box sets anyway right  )


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

*biker mob and progress so far*

have finally got my biker mob finished after months of painting inactivity due to work commitments( blasted crust earning) So here they all are for you to peruse at your leisure. Its probably worth mentioning that all models have been converted in some way shape or form and im fairly happy with the result. Also if you have been follwing my project thread i have included a couple of pics of what the army is looking like upto now since i started the re paint.
So without further a do i present to you "WAZGITS BIKER MOB"
WAZGIT
.








sized %1%2 and weights %3.








the conversion was done with the old buggy model and half of a bike glued together then it was just a case of pinning the twin linked dakka gun to the front and changing the power claw. also the top not was added from a boyz kit

.








This conversion has already been up but as he is part of the mob thought id include him

.








.








This bikers ride has been given a larger exhaust pipe which was sourced from the truck kit also iv added a shoulder pad from the ard boy conversion kit to adjust the pose slightly.

.








.








This biker was probably the most awkward conversion, because i chance the front and back around so that i could have the tracks at the front and the wheel at the back, to cover the front i then mounted a boars head from the savage orc kit tothe front of the bike with some extra spiky bits, also a metal jaw from the ard boyz kit was added which was an absolute nightmare to pose so that it fitted between the chin and the handle bars of the bike.

.








.








On this biker i have elongated the front suspension so that it looks more like a choppa and sits slightly high, i did this with parts from the truck kit and alot of pins, also as id ran out of extra spiky bitz i added an decapitated eldar head te he.

Da boyz in all there oil stained glory
.









Finally here is a couple of pics to show what the army is looking like upto now, hope you all enjoy C&C welcome
.


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

*waaaaagh*


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks ! burnas next so watch this space


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Love em mate looking real good, can see the effort in the highlighting which looks mega need to get some bases for em though I reckon.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Great work, I'm really liking those conversions! Particularly that nob with the wrecking ball... that's pretty sweet.

Have some rep, and keep up the good job! :victory:


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks all, yeah bases are on the way from dark art as i sit here got some deserty ones:grin:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

NIce work dude, you've got some real cut and paste work going on those bikers which makes them stand out as something different. keep up the good work.


----------

